# pregnant platy



## TROPICALFISHOBBIEST2006 (Dec 29, 2006)

here is the deal. my platy is or was pregnant. she looked like she was ready to drop i had her in her own 10 gal. breeder tank. and now she had this completly black poop and now she dosent look pregnant anymore. she is a little plump but nuthing like she was.


any answers?


joe


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I would only say your platy managed to eat almost all the fry. Unless your tank had plants, chances are every fry was eaten.


----------



## RubberFrog (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah... I always have black poop after I eat a lot of fry....


----------



## St6_Devgru (Dec 6, 2006)

oO?


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

RubberFrog said:


> Yeah... I always have black poop after I eat a lot of fry....


 gee lol


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

RubberFrog said:


> Yeah... I always have black poop after *I* eat a lot of fry....


:bluelaugh: You eat fry?:tongue: Unless it was 'it' instead of 'I'.:wink2:


----------

